# Bug ouverture lien externe via une app



## Zanksa (24 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j’essaie d’ouvrir une autre app (ex: app bancaire pour paiement) via une app, le lien ne fonctionne pas. Je clique dessus mais rien ne s’ouvre.

Exemple : j’ai acheté un article via l’app vavabid. Pour le paiement, vavabid me propose de cliquer sur un lien ouvrant mon app bancaire. Je clique sur ce lien mais rien ne s’ouvre. 

Je possède un iPhone 13 pro.
Auriez vous une explication ?

Merci !


----------

